# Cool visitor



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2011)

We went camping this past weekend and as we were packing things up to head home we found this guy walking on the tent. I wanted to keep it but I knew I didnt have a place for it, so back into nature it went.


----------



## coreyc (Jun 29, 2011)

COOL


----------



## terryo (Jun 29, 2011)

Those are great pictures. You could hang it up someplace with that little thingie hook at the end of it's butt. Yuck!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, what a fascinating stick bug. Was that a ring or pincers on its tail? Amazing. 

Looks like I'm stalking Terry again.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes those were some sort of pincers, it opened and closed them several times.


----------



## l0velesly (Jun 29, 2011)

Those are strange pincers. It looks like it's made out of wood and stick. Creepy little guy :S


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2011)

lushcious said:


> Those are strange pincers. It looks like it's made out of wood and stick. Creepy little guy :S



The last reptile show I went to had some for sale, but this was the first time I saw one up close in the wild. It was creepy and cool all at the same time..


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree creepy and cool at the same time!


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jun 29, 2011)

I so love walking stick bugs! I raised them for about 1 year until I had almost 100. They are fascinating!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2011)

jensgotfaith said:


> I so love walking stick bugs! I raised them for about 1 year until I had almost 100. They are fascinating!!!



Do they breed alot? 100 in a year is a lot.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 29, 2011)

Do they bite?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Do they bite?



Another good question, I was afraid to touch it because I didn't know if they bite..


----------



## Sky2Mina (Jun 29, 2011)

So cool! Never seen one in real life before


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 30, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> So cool! Never seen one in real life before



That was the first time I saw one that wasn't behind a glass case..


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 30, 2011)

Walking sticks and praying mantis' were my favorite bugs when I was a kid. I never heard of them biting.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 30, 2011)

I am not sure but I think the "pincer" is used to hold onto branches, but don't quote me on that. neat pics BTW.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 30, 2011)

That is so cool! I love walking sticks and praying mantis' also! I have a praying mantis tattoo on my upper back


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 30, 2011)

dmmj said:


> I am not sure but I think the "pincer" is used to hold onto branches, but don't quote me on that. neat pics BTW.



That would make since, especially if they are hanging from a limb imiatating a branch to hide from a potential predator..



wrmitchell22 said:


> That is so cool! I love walking sticks and praying mantis' also! I have a praying mantis tattoo on my upper back



My wife was willing to keep it if it was a praying mantis and let it loose in our back yard to help with the bugs..


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 1, 2011)

You took wonderful pictures. Very interesting critter.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 1, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> You took wonderful pictures. Very interesting critter.



Thank You, it's always cool to find something cool when your not looking for it..


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 1, 2011)

hi, you are not kidding. wow! great pic. its a bugs life! lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 1, 2011)

momo said:


> hi, you are not kidding. wow! great pic. its a bugs life! lindy



Thanks Lindy, it was cool to see it..


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 1, 2011)

terryo said:


> Those are great pictures. You could hang it up someplace with that little thingie hook at the end of it's butt. Yuck!



Key chains for all!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## mctlong (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, what a funny looking little creature. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 10, 2011)

Great shots of your ..all natural' " sticker" ....looked to be a fun camping trip!

JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 10, 2011)

N2TORTS said:


> Great shots of your ..all natural' " sticker" ....looked to be a fun camping trip!
> 
> JD~



We got done in by the chiggers , but we had fun, The walking stick was a bonus..


----------

